# SP brotherhood fastec system



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

ok disregard my previous question, i just got an even sweeter offer from a friend of mine for a pair of union force ( 08/09 model) bindings. 
are these good for me considering i am a freeride kinda guy and i just like to do a bit of everything?
from what i hear its a high quality product, but i would love some user review on these things 
also, will they fit my snowboard considering it only has 6 mounting holes for a binding? 

tnx!


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I like Unions, its like strapping a pillow to your feet. good hold, a little more forward lean than I lie, but easy to adjust. There are some issues with the bracket that locks the lean adjustment, so if you rock a stance more forward it may come loose. the cap straps slip a little bit, but other than that I have nothing but awesome things to say about them


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

great, tnx for the help!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

unions are great bindings but keep in mind that they are very stiff, so if ur a jib kinda rider u might not like them as much, but for free riding and all mountain they are superb


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

SP stands for Shitty Products


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

im mostly a freerider , bit i hit the park from time to time 
and i allready felt the the highback on the force and it didnt feel that stiff , more like an allrounder. not to stiff not to soft


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

its not about just the high back. its about how tall the high back is, how tall the heel cup is, and where the straps attach to the base. The higher up your ankle strap attaches to the base the more response you will have. Just becuae a high back doesnt feel stiff doesnt mean the binding will be soft. the shape and size of the high back makes a big difference, and yess union bindings r stiff. my buddy who rode flux super titans ( a stiffer flux binding geared more toward tranny riding won some union force bindings and he said they were a lot stiffer, he did like them but he wasnt a super jib dude either.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

well right now i have trans star freeride bindings 
and they are propper shit , they dont even feel connected to my board and feel like they can can snap in half at any time but i got em for free so i cant really complain
but the force will def be a step up  

im more a freerider anyways , since im still learning to board im gonna try to get more comfortable on the slope before i start seriously hitting the park 
and on another forum i got a couple guys who ride forces in the park and they dont have any complaints at all, so its not like i cant try a boardslide or something on the way down 
if i should decide to go more park sometime in the future i might look for some softer ones,but from what ive heard the force's are great allround bindings wich is exactly what im looking for


----------

